# Brand of shampoo and condition - new to poodles!



## Lavolily (Aug 13, 2014)

Hi, I just read on the "mini poodle" facebook page that a lot of people like fresh N' Clean shampoo. My new boy is white, any tips for shampoo & conditioner, or any other grooming suppplies?


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

Fresh & Clean shampoo is cheap shampoo with lasting scent that people love. I bought a small bottle once to try, used it once, read the ingredients and tossed it. But as a groomer I am very picky about what I use and prefer soap free products.

Espree, Tropiclean, Stazko shampoos are great and soap free. Stazko is great for scissored coats and he has only one formula. Espree and Tropiclean has several including whitening. Chris Christenson White on White I use for whitening and his Ice on Ice leave in conditioner is my favorite. My go to conditioner is Les Pooch, don't know how you would find it as groomers have trouble finding their products lately. Stazko and the others have good conditioners. You need a good cleaning shampoo, Tropicleans Berry shampoo is my most used shampoo. Whitening shampoos you don't want to use everytime as they are often harsher and too much use can yellow the coat. PetEdge carries all of the above, I don't know about Amazon.


----------



## martyna (Jan 10, 2009)

For everyday I like CC products, their Day to Day line. I use human stuff a lot, at least I know the ingredients.

I also ordered Pure Paws stuff, have heard their brightening shampoo is nice as well as H2o line.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Good thread as I'd like to know what's good and what I should stay away from. Right now I'm using the Burts Bees Oatmeal Shampoo for puppies. I get it at Petsmart just because it's convenient. Is it any good? I don't mind spending more for better. Penny is black if that makes a difference as to what shampoo and conditioner I should be using.

Rick


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I really like Pure Paws and Chris Christensen.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

I tried Coat Handler and didn't like it. I'm currently trying Best Shot... smells good when you first put it on, but then the scent fades by the end of the day. Does a good job with heavy or tangly coats, though.

I keep going back to Mane N Tail Shampoo with Cowboy Magic Detangle n Shine put on after the bath and before I dry them. I have both double coated and curly coated dogs and the hair sets up so nice after this. 

I'd like to try out Isle of Dogs, as I hear lots of poodle people rave about it. 

Pantene also does a darn good job, and they stay really fresh for a week afterwards! Lots of suds to wash out though.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Me & Molly share the Pantene too! (Classic formula)........but I dilute it when I use it on her!!!


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

I'd like to try the Chris Christensen products, but I've never seen them in stores, and shipping is just too expensive, almost as much as the shampoo and conditioner I looked at.


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

Three of my poos are white, I have tried all of the above and found that nothing gets them whiter than the B3 shampoo (frank Rowe sells it). It is a sugar based shampoo, very gentle, my only gripe is that the scent doesn't last. I follow up with another shampoo (usually Les Poochs) or conditioner and cologne. Nothing makes me happier than a clean, great smelling poodle to cuddle with! My boyfriend often tells me he is going to use the poos cologne to get extra attention!


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

I love Best Shot and on double coated breeds it is awesome and my go to shampoo. Don't think I've used it on a poodle though. It is funny that so many people expect, want the shampoo fragrance to stay on the dog. That has never been a concern of mine. Shampoo, conditioner, leave in conditioner while grooming, etc. all I want is a dog that smells clean. If I want perfume smell, I'll use a doggie cologne. Guess that is why I don't like fabric softeners, over power everything.


----------



## PoodleElements (Sep 20, 2014)

I use Red on Red for my Standards, I think that is Chris Christenson? He also has a really nice conditioner that doesn't weigh down the coat that I use on them. It's called spectrum one. you can get his stuff at grooming competitions. I get mine from Whitman, a scissor sharpener based out of Michigan. He goes to a lot of dog shows and grooming competitions. When I see the stuff, I stock up because I never know when I'll find it again!


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Loving pure paws zero( clarifying wash) brilliance with tad of white magic in it. Or amplify shampoo and conditioner. Or k9 competition crisp and mist or dematter spray..... I have lots!!


----------



## elem8886 (Sep 19, 2012)

If Tika is in a short clip or I'm not planning to do any major scissoring I like EarthBath products (we use Mango Tango conditioning shampoo and the coconut conditioner). It is a reasonable price, I can find it locally, and it lasts a really long time as it can be diluted. The smells are nice and last a few days without being overpowering.

If I'm planning to do a full groom with scissoring I like the CC products - I find that the hair fluffs up a bit better. I use the CC Ice on Ice fairly regularly too when I'm brushing out Tika's legs or topknot.


----------



## cecethepoodle (Aug 23, 2014)

*White poodles*

I used Isle of Dogs shampoo for white dogs for my poodle. I saw it recommended by a poodle owner on a site years ago and I never went back! Love the sent, and the volume it produces! Plus Cece's white coat is OUT OF CONTROL with brightness! Its no. 16 of their line....


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

cecethepoodle said:


> I used Isle of Dogs shampoo for white dogs for my poodle. I saw it recommended by a poodle owner on a site years ago and I never went back! Love the sent, and the volume it produces! Plus Cece's white coat is OUT OF CONTROL with brightness! Its no. 16 of their line....


I was in Cherrybrook today and was I was looking at shampoos. The Isle of Dogs shampoo for black dogs was $25.00 for a small bottle... so I thought I would try and get some feedback on it. I guess I am going to have to try it now. Thanks.

pr


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

elem8886 said:


> If Tika is in a short clip or I'm not planning to do any major scissoring I like EarthBath products (we use Mango Tango conditioning shampoo and the coconut conditioner). It is a reasonable price, I can find it locally, and it lasts a really long time as it can be diluted. The smells are nice and last a few days without being overpowering.


I too have a creamy white poo. Whites have a tendency to to have more sensitive skin. So I have searched out the shampoos without chemicals in them. 

So I too use Earthbath products. I actually prefer those with the least scent, as they also cause the least problems. I use the Earthbath Green Tea Leaf, and occasionally the Earthbath Oatmeal and Aloe. 

My white spoo has reacted to every shampoo my groomer uses, especially the whiteners, so I am now providing his Earthbath shampoo to her. I don't even have her use any conditioner and he turns out lovely. There are no stores here that provide it, so I buy it online. They also have great earwipes that are oh so gentle.


----------



## elem8886 (Sep 19, 2012)

kontiki said:


> I too have a creamy white poo. Whites have a tendency to to have more sensitive skin. So I have searched out the shampoos without chemicals in them.
> So I too use Earthbath products. I actually prefer those with the least scent, as they also cause the least problems. I use the Earthbath Green Tea Leaf, and occasionally the Earthbath Oatmeal and Aloe.
> 
> My white spoo has reacted to every shampoo my groomer uses, especially the whiteners, so I am now providing his Earthbath shampoo to her. I don't even have her use any conditioner and he turns out lovely.


Tika does have slightly sensitive skin and since_ I_ don't like really scented products I imagine a dog's sensitive nose doesn't appreciate them either. The Mango Tango is a very soft scent, the Coconut conditioner is a little stronger. I really like the smell of the Green Tea Leaf too. 

Tika is 7 and has probably only been to a groomer 10-15 times in her life as I've done at least some of her grooming since I got her (at 4 months) and all of her grooming for the past two years. I'm pretty sure that we are just now starting the 5th bottle of EarthBath shampoo that I've ever bought. I always dilute it as it is easier to work into her hair that way and it keeps me from using more than necessary. I use diluted conditioner on hair over 2" and I use it un-diluted if she had some matting on her elbows or lower legs. I brush and comb before bath of course but if I happened to miss a little clump the conditioner will help it slip right out.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I use Tropiclean Papaya on my girls, used to use Awuphai on mom's white poodle Mollie and I use the berry for Mom's Pomeranian/chihuahua Mix Gracie she has canine atopy (allegeries) and its gentle. The scent doesn't last long but the girls also don't start to smell doggy for a few weeks


----------

